# Trading US stocks?



## ROE (15 September 2008)

With the recent deal between Australia and US in equity trading

does any know when we start seeing local brokers like comsec
and e-trade making it easier for retail people to buy US stocks.

The current arrangement is just too damn painful, costly and too much paper work.


----------

